# META_MODE - Why is clang/llvm rebuilt so often?



## zapata (May 17, 2021)

Today I updated stable/13 from e2872019983d (May 13th) to e0f2b8aaf1ed. Later i ran "git up" to update sources to 1e066db6cdad.
The changed files are:

% git diff --stat e0f2b8aaf1ed..1e066db6cdad

```
sys/dev/hyperv/hvsock/hv_sock.c                |  9 +++++++++
sys/netgraph/ng_socket.c                       | 19 +++++++++++++++----
sys/netinet/in_pcb.c                           | 28 ++++++++++++++--------------
sys/netinet/ip_divert.c                        | 21 ++++++++++++++++++---
sys/netinet/raw_ip.c                           | 14 ++++++++++++--
sys/netinet/sctp_usrreq.c                      | 24 +++++++++++-------------
sys/netinet/tcp_usrreq.c                       | 31 +++++++++++++++++++------------
sys/netinet/udp_usrreq.c                       | 28 +++++++++++++++++++++++++++-
sys/netinet6/in6_mcast.c                       |  2 +-
sys/netinet6/in6_pcb.c                         | 25 +++++++++++--------------
sys/netinet6/raw_ip6.c                         |  6 ++++++
sys/netinet6/sctp6_usrreq.c                    | 21 +++++++++++++++++++++
sys/netinet6/send.c                            |  8 ++++++++
sys/netinet6/udp6_usrreq.c                     | 12 +++++++++++-
sys/netipsec/keysock.c                         |  2 +-
sys/ofed/drivers/infiniband/ulp/sdp/sdp_main.c | 23 +++++++++++++++++++----
16 files changed, 203 insertions(+), 70 deletions(-)
```

At the moment i am running "make buildworld buildkernel" again. filemon.ko is loaded and WITH_META_MODE is defined in /etc/src-env.conf. Why is clang/llvm rebuilt again?
I am obviously doing something wrong!?


----------



## zapata (May 17, 2021)

OK. I found: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2021-January/078628.html


----------

